
Apple Closing = $500 is Not Proof of Conspiracy - tortilla
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2013/01/apple-exactly-500-is-not-proof-of-conspiracy/
======
michaelpinto
Conspiracy? No. Manipulation? Feels like it...

